# Taxi



## roberda (Jul 24, 2011)

When we visted Cyprus early this month, to make arrangements for our move to the country in Jan 2013 wegot in a taxi from the Airport ,, to Larnaca we know how much the taxi fair is 15 euros. When we got out they wanted 20 euros we asked him why the price had gone up in months he said it was because of a holiday, we could not argue with him as there was a stream of traffic behind, so we gave hime 20 euros.

I thought all the Rip off Taxi Drivers were down in Pafos????how did this one escape


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxZona some (Aug 25, 2009)

An increase of €5 doesn't seem too drastic, it could've been a much steeper increase after all. 

What day was this? It'd be interesting to know what the (public?) Holiday was.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Zona somewhere else said:


> An increase of €5 doesn't seem too drastic, it could've been a much steeper increase after all.
> 
> What day was this? It'd be interesting to know what the (public?) Holiday was.


A Forum member got a taxi from Mandria to Paphos airport last week, you can spit the distance, and she was charged €20, she lives over here and is not tourist and he knew that. She challenged him about it, he said it was the going rate.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

20 from Mandria to the airport does seem very steep indeed. However, if the cab came from Paphos to pick her up and take her I can understand why 20 was charged


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Consider hiring a car for three days, you may be surprised at the prices. They also deliver to the airports.

If you don't want to hire a car then consider the buses, they need your support.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Slightly off topic but on a recent short trip to the UK it was cheaper for the 2 of us to hire a car than use a train to and from our destinations.

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

SWJ said:


> 20 from Mandria to the airport does seem very steep indeed. However, if the cab came from Paphos to pick her up and take her I can understand why 20 was charged


No, he is based in Mandria and Kouklia.

My son and I used to visit when I was property searching, we used to catch the service bus into Paphos and back again to the airport, €3 each way, bargain!


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> No, he is based in Mandria and Kouklia.
> 
> My son and I used to visit when I was property searching, we used to catch the service bus into Paphos and back again to the airport, €3 each way, bargain!


That's what we 're gonna do next year when we come out, land Sunday afternoon not a stupid hr so gonna try the bus,depends on their winter times,we do use the buses often when we are there.:focus:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

wracgirl said:


> That's what we 're gonna do next year when we come out, land Sunday afternoon not a stupid hr so gonna try the bus,depends on their winter times,we do use the buses often when we are there.:focus:


I remember on our last trip waiting at the bus stop in the evening for the service bus to the airport, a taxi driver pulled up and told us we had missed it, we continued to wait....as did he in a layby, hoping for a fare from us when we got fed up of standing there, we didn't, it made us even more determined. Think we waited an hour in total, then all the buses appeared together.

By the way, that was €20 from Paphos to the airport.


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> I remember on our last trip waiting at the bus stop in the evening for the service bus to the airport, a taxi driver pulled up and told us we had missed it, we continued to wait....as did he in a layby, hoping for a fare from us when we got fed up of standing there, we didn't, it made us even more determined. Think we waited an hour in total, then all the buses appeared together.
> 
> By the way, that was €20 from Paphos to the airport.


1997 taxi to airport 5 cyp£,we had some odd change left so gave him 7£,had my hand kissed and at airport he ran for a trolly put our cases on and took them right up to the check in desk,how times change.Been checking winter timetable we land 14.30,bus think it's 3 ish then there seems to be a 2 hr gap.will check nearer time no rush,but time goes so fast.:ranger:


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Taxi prices have become shocking. Mainly due to diesel no longer being subsidised by the government (thanks to the EU apparently complaining about it) but taxi drivers are crooks in any case.

I'm Cypriot and was driven less than 1km (not realising how close the place was) and got charged 10 euros, was livid and started having a go at the taxi driver in Greek, he wasn't interested - I just paid it and never got in a taxi again.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

There was an article on Cyprus Mail yesterday about taxi drivers. They want the buses to charge more for passengers or they will close Larnaca airport.

FFS who do they think they are? 

If these buses have been taking their business they should charge less. But there is plenty of greed in Cyprus, so this won't happen.

Petrol and Diesel in UK is more expensive and taxi prices here are so much cheaper. Good on the buses I say and I hope they create more routes.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I can either rent a car for 70 euros for 3 days or pay a taxi 70 euros one way to Limassol from Larnaca. What next, make rent a car companies charge more? Ridiculous.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

zin said:


> I can either rent a car for 70 euros for 3 days or pay a taxi 70 euros one way to Limassol from Larnaca. What next, make rent a car companies charge more? Ridiculous.


Fair point Zin - I don't know how they make up their prices. 

They will be parking their cars blocking every hire car company from operating very shortly


----------

